# BlackSin 6.0 2011 vs. 2012



## Papperlapapp (11. November 2011)

Tacho Leute,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe!
Und zwar wollte ich mir eigentlich das ZR Race holen, leider war es schneller weg als ich es bestellen konnte  . Daher war meine 2te Wahl das BlackSin als 6.0.

Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage auf die neuen Modelle waren oder doch noch schnell das alte zu nem guten Kurs kaufen?!

Bis auf den Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und vielleicht Shimano 2012 Komponenten hat sich ja nicht viel getan und die ersten genannten sollen sowieso im laufe des Jahres weichen.

Kennt einer denn das Gewicht vom 6.0 in 22" ?

Grüße Flo


----------



## Schwitte (11. November 2011)

Der einzigste Nachteil am 2011er ist die Race Face-Kurbel, die schaltet nicht so fix wie eine vergleichbare Shimano.
Ich hab mir ebenfalls noch ein 2011er geschnappt, gefällt mir optisch besser da etwas dezenter als die 2012er und ist deutlich günstiger. 
So bleiben noch ein paar Euros über um evtl. noch einige Parts zu tauschen.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

